# Mexico phone number for banking



## wduhaime (Feb 16, 2016)

I have a US number that works great in Mexico. My new bank insisted I have a Mexican number to open a bank account. I had my new RP, CURP, RFC, CFE statement.... Before I could proceed, the bank executives insisted I have a Mexican phone number. I think this is because they now want us to use two-step verifications, and they said their system cannot send the codes to a foreign number. So, I got a temporary SIM at the nearby OXXO in order to finish opening the account since I only waited in line for five minutes, that's gotta be some kind of record for a short queue. I need a more permanent number but do not want to pay monthly for a number and the hassle with the extra SIM card in my unlocked phone. I think I will only use it to get OTP codes from the bank during two-step verification. I thought maybe I could use a virtual number that forwards to my US number. That probably has a monthly fee. Maybe I should get a "burner" pay-as-you-go phone from Walmart or Telcel? Does anyone have experience with this type of situation and following suggestions?


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Go buy a cheapo dumb phone (good for calling and texting only) for 300 pesos or so from OXO or a Telcel store. It will come with a SIM card. Then just put some small amount of money on it on the Sin Limites paquete. You don't have to keep putting money on it when that runs out, but you do have to use the number occasionally or it will usually get cancelled if you don't use it at all for 6 months-a year. 
But it would be good for you to keep that phone and number- the bank will send you alerts every time you use the debit card or withdraw money- it's a good security feature.
And in case you don't know, the Telcel Sin Limites plan is awesome- put 150 pesos on it (pay as you go, at any OXO), which lasts for about 21 days, and you get unlimited calling and texting anywhere in Mexico, Canada or the US. It's a hell of a deal.


----------



## wduhaime (Feb 16, 2016)

surabi said:


> Go buy a cheapo dumb phone (good for calling and texting only) for 300 pesos or so from OXO or a Telcel store. It will come with a SIM card. Then just put some small amount of money on it on the Sin Limites paquete. You don't have to keep putting money on it when that runs out, but you do have to use the number occasionally or it will usually get cancelled if you don't use it at all for 6 months-a year.
> But it would be good for you to keep that phone and number- the bank will send you alerts every time you use the debit card or withdraw money- it's a good security feature.
> And in case you don't know, the Telcel Sin Limites plan is awesome- put 150 pesos on it (pay as you go, at any OXO), which lasts for about 21 days, and you get unlimited calling and texting anywhere in Mexico, Canada or the US. It's a hell of a deal.


I thought this might be the answer. just one more device to keep track of. Not that bad of a solution though.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

I also have a US number, which I'm unable to utilize because of it (bancomer app).
Bancomer does send me updates via email 
I can always use my laptop to review account balances, etc.

Stay Safe Everybody.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

wduhaime said:


> I thought this might be the answer. just one more device to keep track of. Not that bad of a solution though.


Maybe a dual-sim cell phone with the cheap option like @surabi mentioned.


----------

